
Tesla rolling out Autopilot to cars built since Oct, limits Autosteer to 45 mph - morsch
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/21/14347698/tesla-autopilot-hardware-two-autosteer-limited
======
morsch
Hope they make sure their drivers are aware: _" The car will not have
Automatic Emergency Braking (AEB), where the car can apply the brakes in an
attempt to avoid or reduce the severity of a crash."_

~~~
quickben
It's all confusing. From another part of the article: "TACC allows the vehicle
adjust its speed based on the car ahead, decelerating or accelerating as
needed."

So... it will decelerate, unless you are about to crash, then it will just
chime?

I guess it all makes sense because, also from the article: "Though new Tesla
cars have superior hardware (according to Tesla, at least), the software that
runs on the system is still being worked on. "

